# How old are your children ?



## HisSummerRose

Just wondering with those with children on the board ... how old are they and are they boys or girls !!

Boy ... 27 + 1 daughter in law 31
Boy ... 24 
Girl ... 20 

So, who will be next to share ... As I have some real sturggles with all of mine and thank goodness we brought them up in a Christian home. My boys are on there own so I am having to be there for my daughter !!!


----------



## dcrim

My first son...born '76, second son ... born '79. Both married and with kids (I'm a G'pa 5 times now). Daughter ... born '83 - no offspring (yet, her choice!).


----------



## Earthmother1970

First son born 1996,followed by a daughter born in 1999, second daughter born in 2003, and third daughter born in 2007


----------



## voivod

my signature gives the answer


----------



## StrongEnough

Son-10
Daughter-3 (4 in January)


----------



## swedish

Son - 18
Son - 15
Daughter - 13 (as of Thanksgiving day, all teen-agers now!)


----------



## hockey_mom

son 24 xmas day
son 20
son 17
daughter 11 next week


----------



## swedish

It's funny, so far we all have had all boys followed by all girls or vice-versa...no boy-girl-boy or girl-boy-girl

my math geekness is showing again


----------



## StrongEnough

swedish said:


> It's funny, so far we all have had all boys followed by all girls or vice-versa...no boy-girl-boy or girl-boy-girl
> 
> my math geekness is showing again


:rofl: I would have never noticed that! Too funny!


----------



## draconis

S 14, D 8, D 4, S 2

draconis


----------



## swedish

Thank you, Drac. You broke the pattern...so the laws of probability really do work...I can go to sleep now


----------



## draconis

swedish said:


> Thank you, Drac. You broke the pattern...so the laws of probability really do work...I can go to sleep now


:lol:

draconis


----------



## Leahdorus

son - 7 1/2


----------



## GAsoccerman

Daughter 11
son 9
son 6


----------



## Jessica5971

My little girl is almost eight-months-old right now.


----------



## TNgirl232

daughter - 10


----------



## MsStacy

daughter - 3


----------



## wonder

daughter about to turn 7


----------



## Aleo

son is 21 months

i feel like a bad mom, he's about to turn 22 months and I still say he's 20 months, i dont want him to grow up i guess


----------



## humpty dumpty

son 13 
son 11


----------



## Wyst

son 17 (18 in Jan)
son 10
son 7


----------



## java

son 9 1/2
stepson 9 1/2

Total opposites!


----------



## disneymom

Son 9
Daughter 6

Foster children: 17 of them ranging from 2 weeks to 18, boys and girls all around. A 9 year old girl just left us after New Years to go to the home that will likely adopt her, if her parents keep going the direction they're headed in.


----------



## GPR

Son 5 (turns 6 in eight days / technically a step son, not really though)
Son 2 (turns 3 April 6th)


----------



## snix11

D - 21
S - 17
Stepson - 16
step D - 10
S - 8
S - 5
S - 1 this saturday!! Love ya Kougar 

and two border collies, two horses and two cats. 

I think that's all the mouths i have to feed.


----------



## snix11

disneymom said:


> Son 9
> Daughter 6
> 
> Foster children: 17 of them ranging from 2 weeks to 18, boys and girls all around. A 9 year old girl just left us after New Years to go to the home that will likely adopt her, if her parents keep going the direction they're headed in.



Holy Chit  

19 kids in the house? how on earth do you ever get the laundry done?? How do you afford them? I know fostering pays a little, like 200.00 a month? but kids are expensive!!

Where do they sleep? (beds or no beds, mine always seem to pile up in the living room like a pile of puppies) 

I was an only child, having six kids in the house (ages 17-1) means never knowing who did it


----------



## lostangel78

Boy 11 (dec 97 )
Girl 5 (july 03)
Girl 3 (Aug 05)
girl 10 mos (march 08)
boy 32 (feb 76) - JUST KIDDING that's my husband, the biggest kid in the house that I did not give birth to


----------



## TGolbus

D 8 (soon to be 16)
S 6


----------



## nursemom2009

*


----------



## marlborolights

Son 11
Twin sons 9
Twin daughters 7
Twin sons 2.4 months.


----------

